# Stay in Quebec as single Mom?



## jemappelleKatherine (Nov 20, 2011)

Does anybody have any advice or suggestions?

My daughter is Canadian, and I have permanent residency.

It strongly looks like I am going to wind up a single Mom here.

Is it likely I might be able to stay?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jemappelleKatherine said:


> Does anybody have any advice or suggestions?
> 
> My daughter is Canadian, and I have permanent residency.
> 
> ...


As a PR your marital status does not affect that. You may carry on with your life in Canada. Good Luck.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

In the US, you get a conditional green card after your marriage (for 2 years), but in Canada you are a PR, and unless they can prove that you got married only to get your PR status, they won't revoke it.
(how long were you married?)

Do you have a job to provide in your living?


----------



## jemappelleKatherine (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi EVHB,

I am not worried about being accused of a fake marriage. We had a child who was already six months old before we were married. 

I'm in the process now of applying for a job that includes room and board. We will have to give up our dog. As much as that hurts, and I don't want to do it, the most important thing is for us to get into a better environment.

My family has been helping out off and on for a while, and they would actually be willing to help more if it was for a change.




EVHB said:


> In the US, you get a conditional green card after your marriage (for 2 years), but in Canada you are a PR, and unless they can prove that you got married only to get your PR status, they won't revoke it.
> (how long were you married?)
> 
> Do you have a job to provide in your living?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

So that is not what can be used against you, your marriage.
And it is nice that you have family that helps you where they can!

Why do you think that you can't stay in Quebec?


----------



## jemappelleKatherine (Nov 20, 2011)

It's not that I thought I couldn't exactly...

I was just wondering what potential issues might exist.

Anyhow the real key to whether we stay or whether I have to sort out child dual paperwork and we just leave will be whether it's realistic to stay and survive on my own. Just have to see how things work out.




EVHB said:


> So that is not what can be used against you, your marriage.
> And it is nice that you have family that helps you where they can!
> 
> Why do you think that you can't stay in Quebec?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Can you legally go back to your home country with your child? Think you need permission from her dad to take her over the border... :-(


----------



## jemappelleKatherine (Nov 20, 2011)

Technically you are supposed to have a notarised permission letter. 

He would sign a permission letter without arguing as long as I pay for the notary.

Mind-boggling, but sadly accurate.




EVHB said:


> Can you legally go back to your home country with your child? Think you need permission from her dad to take her over the border... :-(


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

To keep your status as a permanent resident, you must live in Canada for at least two years within a five-year period (there are exceptions for employment in Canadian businesses and when accompanying a Canadian spouse or parent). They can deport you if you're convicted of a serious crime, but otherwise you just have to maintain your residency in Canada.

I'm sorry that you're in such a rough situation. I hope things get better.


----------

